# "Wall & Funnel Cloud" em Lagoa - 26/11/2014



## ecobcg (27 Nov 2014 às 12:54)

Antes da situação propriamente dita, o cenário era este:












Fica aqui o vídeo que captei ontem à tarde, pelas 16h30, da passagem de uma linha mais instável por Lagoa e que trazia uma das células com rotação na base, originando uma "wall cloud" e uma funnel cloud (princípio de tornado - nuvem em funil sem tocar o solo).

Esta mesma formação (ou uma outra, não visível no vídeo e que só me apercebi já em casa ao rever o video) terá originado um pequeno tornado a 1km do local do vídeo, que causou pequenos estragos num centro de jardinagem ali existente, arrancando algumas telhas e danificando parcialmente uma das estruturas. Testemunhas no local confirmaram a existência de "funil" no chão, ou seja, confirmando um pequeno tornado.

O vídeo está acelerado 4x, de forma a ser mais perceptível a rotação. Ficou um pouco tremido por falta de tripé na altura.


Mais umas fotos

Outra possível "funnel"





Depois ficou assim:


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2014 às 13:52)

Teve ali um momento que teve quase quase!! muito bom dos melhores apanhados que vi por cá nos últimos tempos! parabéns


----------



## actioman (27 Nov 2014 às 15:46)

Parabéns ecobcg! 

Belo momento! Chama-se a isso estar no local certo e no momento exacto! Mas não pude deixar de ver que estavas na rota do "bicho"! 
Momentos de adrenalina certamente! 

Obrigado pela partilha. Abraço!


----------



## vamm (27 Nov 2014 às 16:31)

Muito bom  e eu ontem que estive à espera que colocasses isto.
Essa linha de instabilidade, foi a que mais tarde originou o tornado em Mértola (ou mini-tornado como dizem os media).


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Nov 2014 às 22:42)

ecobcg, isso foi em que zona de Lagoa, a norte da EN125 ou a sul?


----------



## ecobcg (27 Nov 2014 às 23:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> ecobcg, isso foi em que zona de Lagoa, a norte da EN125 ou a sul?


A sul da EN125, no extremo E da cidade.


----------



## Vince (27 Nov 2014 às 23:44)

Deve ter sido a mesma linha de células que depois também causou estragos em Mértola, não ?
Por acaso não guardaste a sequência toda de radar de ontem ?


----------



## ecobcg (28 Nov 2014 às 00:05)

Vince disse:


> Deve ter sido a mesma linha de células que depois também causou estragos em Mértola, não ?
> Por acaso não guardaste a sequência toda de radar de ontem ?



Sim, julgo que terá sido a mesma linha sim. Aliás, dos relatos que ouvi hoje, foram vários o locais espalhados aqui na zonae mais a Sotavento também, com árvores caídas pela raiz, telhados soltos, vento forte e "esquisito" etc... tudo decorrente dessa linha (bem instável por sinal e que por onde ia passando, ia causando algum género de actividade... :P) e depois de uma outra célula bem activa que passou perto das 02h00 aqui na zona.
E isso do radar é daquelas coisas que eu acabo por me esquecer sempre de gravar! eheh! Tem que haver aí um modo qualquer para gravar automaticamente. 
Há-de haver alguém aqui do fórum com as imagens de ontem gravadas. Se alguém quiser disponibilizar aqui, agradece-se.

A imagem das 16h50 de ontem era esta (que depois evolui e até se intensificou para Sotavento):


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2014 às 19:42)

Excelentes registos! 
Estava mesmo em cima de ti. Se tivesse tocado no chão estavas feito!


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Nov 2014 às 19:51)

Só falta teres máquina de filmar 4K. Excelente registo


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Nov 2014 às 19:59)

Fantástico. Parabéns !


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2014 às 01:37)

ecobcg disse:


> Sim, julgo que terá sido a mesma linha sim. Aliás, dos relatos que ouvi hoje, foram vários o locais espalhados aqui na zonae mais a Sotavento também, com árvores caídas pela raiz, telhados soltos, vento forte e "esquisito" etc... tudo decorrente dessa linha (bem instável por sinal e que por onde ia passando, ia causando algum género de actividade... :P) e depois de uma outra célula bem activa que passou perto das 02h00 aqui na zona.
> E isso do radar é daquelas coisas que eu acabo por me esquecer sempre de gravar! eheh! Tem que haver aí um modo qualquer para gravar automaticamente.
> Há-de haver alguém aqui do fórum com as imagens de ontem gravadas. Se alguém quiser disponibilizar aqui, agradece-se.
> 
> A imagem das 16h50 de ontem era esta (que depois evolui e até se intensificou para Sotavento):



Fantástico documento! Parabéns!

Tenho as imagens mas não é da reflectividade, é da intensidade da precipitação, o dia todo. Já as organizo e ponho aqui.


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2014 às 02:53)

Pelo radar são linhas diferentes. Esta dissipa-se quando a outra começa a formar-se um pouco à frente. Curiosamente a longitude em que esta se dissipa é aproximadamente a mesma que a longitude em que a outra se forma, Faro.
No entanto, a outra que passará em Serpa, provém da reactivação de uma linha que tinha passado antes também em Lagoa, cerca das 15:10, mas na altura estava mal formada.
No segmento sobre o mar as duas linhas parecem fundir-se numa.


----------

